# Grocery shopping with John Meadows.



## trodizzle (Feb 22, 2015)

This guy has a great personality and is very informative.

Thanks PoB for exposing me to him.

Enjoy gents.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 22, 2015)

Meadows is a beast.


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 22, 2015)

I really like john meadows. And these grocery videos always give me some new ideas.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 22, 2015)

Sandals and socks ruined it for me


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 22, 2015)

He likes pancakes


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 23, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> He likes pancakes



how can u not love pancakes


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 23, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Sandals and socks ruined it for me



I like how the camera guy kept panning down to show those socks and sandals. Had me rolling.


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 23, 2015)

Camera guy is Antione Valliant in both videos.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 23, 2015)

Sandals and socks all year if possible


----------



## Paolos (Feb 23, 2015)

John is a beast.... probably, if not the strongest masters bodybuilder of all times


----------

